# THE resource for music theory



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you were to digest all seventeen volumes of this, you would be comparable to someone who is deep into their post-grad studies: http://www.mtosmt.org/issues/issues.php


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow, you just made it possible for me to waste even more long hours on the internet.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice. 

[filler text]


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Luke what a valuable resource


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've stumbled upon this before. Thank you for reminding me of it. However, I think I'd like to finish the standard books on music theory (Harmony, Counterpoint, Form, Orchestration) before I dive into a scholarly journal. On the other hand, the latest issue, "(Per)Form in(g) Rock" looks extremely intriguing. I might have to at least skim some of those articles.


----------

